
Azure IoT Edge open for developers to build for the intelligent edge - dstaheli
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-iot-edge-open-for-developers-to-build-for-the-intelligent-edge/
======
andreiw
Can someone from Microsoft comment this and [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/blog/securing-the-intellig...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/blog/securing-the-intelligent-edge/)?

Does this mean Windows IoT 64-bit on Arm edge gateways? Is SBSA and SBBR
mandatory?

How does this contrast with Google IoT Core on the Marvell A8040-based
Clearoud ([https://www.solid-run.com/clearcloud-cloud-iot-
core/](https://www.solid-run.com/clearcloud-cloud-iot-core/))?

